# UK Campsite with pool & gym for next week. Help!



## tinah (Mar 21, 2009)

We were planning to be in Spain for January & February but I had to have some expensive emergency dental treatment put paid to our plans.

We are both disappointed but I'm trying to find somewhere we can go for a short break in the next couple of weeks where my husband can swim and use a gym, something he was planning to do a lot of in Spain.

I would be really grateful for any suggestions. I've done an internet search and come up with Stowford Farm Meadows, Sandy Balls and Sun Valley but are unsure what they would be like at this time of year.


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

Sandy balls is excellent.cheap this time of year as well (once half term is over)

pool sauna and hot tub are inclusive but gym is extra.nice warm shower blocks and full service pitches.(take a tv ariel extension lead)

Roger


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We stayed at this site many years ago when our sons were young - Lincoln Farm Park, in Oxfordshire - http://www.lincolnfarmpark.co.uk/

It was very good, but they only had the one indoor pool then, rather than 2. We particularly like the fact you could rent the pool and sauna by the hour, for exclusive private use if you wanted to. As we are naturists we were able to use it in the buff.

They have 'public' swimming sessions for campers too, which presumably cost less. Don't think the swimming charges are on the website, so probably best to give them a ring if you're interested. Oh, and there's mention of a 'fitness suite', on the website - suppose that's a fancy name for a gym? :roll:

Believe the site has won lots of awards.

Sorry to hear you didn't make it to Spain, but hope get fixed up with somewhere you like.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Pity you couldn;t have waited and had the treatment in Spain. A friend of ours has his dental work done over there each year, Far better treatment at minimal cost, he is even planning on flying over to get the work done when he finally stops touring.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*sandy balls*

hi, just got back from sandy balls, awrsome £10 night, nice pool very good gym, take some bikes, and some walking shoes, have a brill time.


----------



## tinah (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for your suggestions. We are going to Sandy Balls next week and have put the site in Oxfordshire on our list for the future.


----------



## tinah (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for your suggestions. We are going to Sandy Balls next week and have put the site in Oxfordshire on our list for the future.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*sandy balls*

have good time, was a bit cold,enjoy.


----------

